

Google unveils free wireless service to homes: Google TISP - diptanu
http://www.google.com/tisp/

======
rbxbx
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google%27s_hoaxes#Google_TiSP>

It's not quite April 1st again, is it?

:p

------
Frazzydee
You're only 3 years behind on this one.
<http://www.google.com/tisp/press.html>

------
diptanu
Ha Ha! Rofl! :-)

